# Missing Wireless Remote - Motorized Plasma TV Lift



## JanFan (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi All,
Does anyone know of such a way to program a wireless RF remote to control a Motorized Plasma/LCD TV lift (pop up cabinet). The lift has a control box with a remote control programming button (red led light blinks continuously when button is held for a few secs), and what looks like a slim speaker wire that might be an antenna of some sort. The manufacturer of the tv lift is unknown. The only features the remote would need are up & down. I don't think an IR remote would work because there is no "eye" visible when the top of the cabinet is closed.

I have a pre-programmed RF remote that controls a motorized projection screen, and I would like to use something similar for the TV cabinet.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Take a closer look until you find the tag from the manufacturer, it is somewhere on the unit. To repogram new remote, you usually have to open up the control box and flip some "dip" switches, then press the remote buton, which will accept the code signal. Best to get new remote from manufacturer, who will provide exact instructions for the particular control unit they use. I don't know if a "generic" rf remote can be made to work or not.


----------



## DrDave (Dec 16, 2007)

Somewhere on the reciever is its operating frequency. Your transmitter has to be made to operate on that same frequency. Once you have the right pair (same frequency) set the dip switches the same on both if they have them.


----------



## importadvantage (Mar 19, 2009)

*TV Lift*

Send me a picture of the TV Lift and I will see if I can help



JanFan said:


> Hi All,
> Does anyone know of such a way to program a wireless RF remote to control a Motorized Plasma/LCD TV lift (pop up cabinet). The lift has a control box with a remote control programming button (red led light blinks continuously when button is held for a few secs), and what looks like a slim speaker wire that might be an antenna of some sort. The manufacturer of the tv lift is unknown. The only features the remote would need are up & down. I don't think an IR remote would work because there is no "eye" visible when the top of the cabinet is closed.
> 
> I have a pre-programmed RF remote that controls a motorized projection screen, and I would like to use something similar for the TV cabinet.
> ...


----------

